# Got those hips WIGGLING!



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

I did my first swing dancing performance tonight. I had been particularly worried about some certain moves in the routine, because they involved 'big' or 'scary' movements such as wiggling hips or shimmying. I have a lot of trouble moving certain ways in front of people (and for that matter I can't even do them in front of myself without feeling silly!). If I do move at all, it is usually a much smaller movement than I think it is. Like, I will feel like I am acting really 'big', but in fact the movement I make is really small.

Anyway... tonight I did this performance and I actually managed to wiggle my hips! I left out the shimmy, but meh. I was proud. And I actually had fun performing! I saw a video of it, and you could actually see my movements, so that was something to smile about


----------



## KXracer (Sep 24, 2008)

Way to go Muggie!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

good job!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done mugs 



supreme.mugwump said:


> If I do move at all, it is usually a much smaller movement than I think it is. Like, I will feel like I am acting really 'big', but in fact the movement I make is really small...


I know what thats like :lol


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Good job! Glad to see its doing well.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, get out there and shake your stuff girl 

lol seriously though, good job


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks people


----------

